# Nice (nightingale??) Collars



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I wanted to get Eli a nice thick nightingale collar for Christmas. Does anyone have a recommendation on where to buy from? I thought this was mentioned before but awhile back now. 

Im looking for a thicker collar with a handsome design for my standard, Eli.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

How about something like this ; ))

http://ilovedogsdiamonds.com/chéri-p-3.html

Just joking LOL, can you imagine people actually buying that :wacko:!!!

I do not know what nightingale looks like :rolffleyes: but I always found best selection in of any kind of collar in those specialized "pet boutiques" that one can find in somewhat bigger city . 

I wish you the best of luck in your search ! Did you try web-search  ???


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I can make any of these into a martingale collar-
http://www.dogsinstyle.com/newcollardesigns/holidaycollars.html

Here are a couple that aren't up there yet.
Carole


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> I can make any of these into a martingale collar-
> http://www.dogsinstyle.com/newcollardesigns/holidaycollars.html
> 
> Here are a couple that aren't up there yet.
> Carole


Can you do any university/college?


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I have a few already, which one are you interested in? (Say VA Tech)
Carole


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*WOW !!!!!! HOW BEAUTIFUL Dodgsinstyle !!!!*

Oh my goodness - are you making all of them that are on the web-page !!! ???

They are soooo pretty !!!!!:target:


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I have more on my facebook page - Carole Beresh - if you are on FB.
Carole


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

My kids and my husband and ton of friends are trying to per sway me to make my FB page LOL for years BUT I think I might make it NOW LOL !!!!

Thanks so much for the link - I can access it from my kid's pages I guess ??? Like they do not have Mom's poodle obsession overload anyway ; ) !!!

It is just fantastic thing that you are doing, dear Carole ! I am really impressed !!! 

How did you get to that idea : ) - to make your own collars !!!??? I really hope that many people will discover your business, since you are doing really fine job with all of them !!!!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I started making collars because all they pretty ones were more than 30.00
I've been doing it for 6 years, now I'm good at it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Yes, I have a few already, which one are you interested in? (Say VA Tech)
> Carole


Ummmm No sorry - I'm looking for a few but I need an Ohio State.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I can get Ohio state. Either fabric or ribbon, here is how the collars look-
email me at [email protected] if you want it.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Vega has a collar from dogsinstyle, we still love it very much. I believe I ordered it before she joined this site and after payment I had it in less then a week. It's held up amazingly well for how often I use it and people always ask where I bought it.

I need to order another for Dodger sometime soon!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I got one of these. They are very nice leather and we get lots of compliments when out and about.

www.goldenhound.net


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Dogsinstyle said:


> I can make any of these into a martingale collar-
> http://www.dogsinstyle.com/newcollardesigns/holidaycollars.html
> 
> Here are a couple that aren't up there yet.
> Carole


Those look great. Ill have to figure out what style and design we'll want and Ill be ordering then. 

Oh....what do you have in NY Giants (football)? Hubby named Eli (Secreto's King of NY...lol) after his favorite quarterback, Eli Manning. Im sure my husband will jump all over the NY Giants for Eli's collar. 

Thanks again!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

onlypoodles4me said:


> I got one of these. They are very nice leather and we get lots of compliments when out and about.
> 
> www.goldenhound.net


Those collars are very nice too. I think Im looking for more of what dogs in style has. I always see them at show's but never find a design I want to purchase. Well, my poodle is a male so Im picky about the design for a male dog. Plenty of nice female designs always though. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Giants....


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Dogs in Style- how do I measure Poppy's neck for a martingale? That is presumming you custome the size, if not I'll have to wait until she is older I guess.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

The regular ones I make adjust 3 -4 inches. The kindness collars need to be made to order for size. Just take a tape measure and go around the neck where the collar would be.


----------

